# Can Anyone Give Me An Idea Who Made This And Aproximent Year



## Robertriley (Mar 11, 2016)

This is a friends frame and he asked me but I'm clueless when it comes to girl bikes.  
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)

You know this Chris


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 11, 2016)

I have no idea, but if I had to guess, I'm going to say synder


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 11, 2016)

That's what I was thinking too.


Jarod24 said:


> I have no idea, but if I had to guess, I'm going to say synder


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm guessing too...Scott, what do you think?  year too.   I hate to pass on guesses to people, too much of that goes on and people are so misinformed.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 11, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)

I'd guess Snyder 1935.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 11, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> I'd guess Snyder 1935.




Nope, that was my thought at first.  
\


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Nope, that was my thought at first.
> \





That's a 1936, no?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> That's a 1936, no?




1936 Dolly Varden Hawthorne


 

1934/1935 


 

The "x" serial # has been seen on other 1935 snyders


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 11, 2016)

It's got quite the bend in the seat post. Are you going to save/build it?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)

Both the down tubes look bent too?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)

There's an almost complete bike here, pretty ropey, but not bent


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 11, 2016)

His seems to have more spacing towards the head tube...it could just be me


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)

Check your rollfast and Hawthorne catalog reprints


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 11, 2016)

The collet where upper bar hits seat tube and other welds make me think Shelby... Seat post clamp also. I really haven't any expertise. That WIDE space between bars @ head tube makes me think Western Flyer sold by Western Auto. Again, just thinking. I just noticed the little 'tab' above the aforementioned collet, so scratch my Shelby thoughts. I saw a similar junker with WF badge a couple weeks ago. Had that general frame shape, 'silver' gutter style fenders and holes @ rear for strings... What does fork look like?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2016)

Here's one with a 1935 Morrow


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 12, 2016)

I think mine's a '36...


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 13, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Here's one with a 1935 Morrow
> 
> View attachment 294717 View attachment 294718



What frame is that Scott?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 15, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> What frame is that Scott?



The above advertisements and dark Blue bike are not the same frame... note support bars length and space between step-thru bars... maybe that's the jist of seeming meanings between the lines here... Hawthorne is close tho; as, the frame shown by rustjunkie and the light blue bike by Adam both have the same shape as frame in original question.... AND, both have a chain sprocket labelled first seen 1924 Elgin & most often used by *Hawthorne *bikes theCABE sprocket compilation posts.





Also shows up with a Pat. date of 99 [?] by Fauber...


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 31, 2016)

mead


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 31, 2016)

http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_r...eyall=&srkeywords=&srcateg=000000000000000429


----------



## chitown (Apr 2, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> ... a chain sprocket labelled first seen 1924 Elgin & most often used by *Hawthorne *bikes theCABE sprocket compilation posts.




*1918 Excelsior with the same sprocket:*


----------

